# New East Cape Glide



## AfterHours2

Saw this posted on the ECC site. No info on it yet but it looks like one sexy stalking machine. Enjoy..


----------



## LOUMan

Essentially it is like the old school Glades Skiff. Should be awesome little boat


----------



## AfterHours2

Hopefully it's something I can finally afford to buy new


----------



## cal1320

It looks a lot like what they made for a camera boat a couple years ago. Shortened a caimen to about 14'. I asked then about it, but was not slated as production. A one off at the time.


----------



## TidewateR

look forward to seeing specs & deck lay outs


----------



## oysterbreath

I got to see it back when they were putting chines on it. Kudos to the dude who was shaping them. You've got skill man!

The glide is just sooooo sweet! As much as I like the Shadowcast and what it brought to the market I think the Glide has the potential to one-up it. It's gonna come down to price point and stability though. I THINK this will not have the primary stability that the Shadowcast has but I think the secondary stability will be similar. This thing, because of it's "parent boat" will have better chop handling than the shadowcast, this is just my humble opinion though. Hopefully Kevin will see this thread and chime in. This is the boat I've wanted to see built since I first laid eyes on the caimen.


----------



## el9surf

I need to see more pictures of the Glide. Is it a Caimen without the sponsons or a glades skiff type boat? Need specs, inquiring minds want to know. Hopefully they are priced reasonable or offer a bare bones version for those of us that are budget concious.


----------



## paint it black

It's larger than a Gladesmen (by overall size, not length) if that's what you're thinking. bigger than a Shadowcast. Price range is probably going to be twice the cost of the Shadowcast, they shouldn't be compared. If anything, I'd compare it to a Copperhead. 

It looks like a hell of a skiff, I've spoke to Kevin about it a bit the past few weeks. It's definitely gotten my attention.


----------



## Shadowcast

That looks like a sweet little ride!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

> It's larger than a Gladesmen (by overall size, not length) if that's what you're thinking. bigger than a Shadowcast. Price range is probably going to be twice the cost of the Shadowcast, they shouldn't be compared. If anything, I'd compare it to a Copperhead.
> 
> It looks like a hell of a skiff, I've spoke to Kevin about it a bit the past few weeks. It's definitely gotten my attention.


Bigger than the 16' (length) or 18' length?


----------



## fishtrapper

> It looks a lot like what they made for a camera boat a couple years ago. Shortened a caimen to  about 14'. I asked then about it, but was not slated as production. A one off at the time.


It is not this skiff. This skiff has had a whole lot more work done to it than that skiff did.


----------



## cal1320

Yea, just got a PM from Kevin with some details. It will be sweet.


----------



## cal1320

Video is up
http://vimeo.com/64177927


----------



## CurtisWright

> Video is up
> http://vimeo.com/64177927


Password?


----------



## AfterHours2

Your playing with my emotions Cal. Password needed :'(


----------



## el9surf

password????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barbs_deep

Supposed compete with the IPB's and Karma skiffs from what I heard. If true, good luck ! Put a Karma 19 through the absolute ringer this weekend and it passed the test with flying colors in NASTY conditions.

Looking forward to seeing this design, hopefully they will keep the price point down on it.


----------



## cal1320

No password. Found it on the ECC site.


----------



## cal1320

Well, I watched it earlier. 
I noticed I was the first one to view it. Maybe it wasn't supposed to be available yet.
ECC link is now gone. Sorry.


----------



## FredGrunwald

They had a video of it on vimeo for like an hour or so now its gone. But it had Kevin and another guy running with a tiller etec and polling it. Things looks sweet for those who love those "nothing to em" style little skiffs


----------



## Dillusion

So was it capped? Liner? Storage? What was the motor HP? Anything else of note?


----------



## FredGrunwald

Wasn't capped but just looked like they threw a front deck on it considering it didn't look like it fit. I don't recall a shot inside the boat really so I couldn't tell ya on storage Looked to be running a 25 etec I'd guess. To me it looked like a much nicer version of that ipb skiff


----------



## Dillusion

How wide did it look? Skinny like a shadowcast/skull island? Or wide like an IPB?


----------



## FredGrunwald

Didn't look as narrow as a SC looked maybe a little wider than the ipb. Here's a pic of the hull on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151853248224638&set=pb.198327939637.-2207520000.1366205120.&type=3&theater


----------



## Dillusion

> Didn't look as narrow as a SC looked maybe a little wider than the ipb. Here's a pic of the hull on facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151853248224638&set=pb.198327939637.-2207520000.1366205120.&type=3&theater


The IPB is 6' wide, I dont see how it could be wider than that. I'm referring to the IPB16 not the 14.


----------



## FredGrunwald

Gotcha I was thinking the 14.


----------



## fishtrapper

It is not as wide as the IPB 16....I am not sure how wide the IPB 14 is so I can not say how it compares to that one


----------



## FredGrunwald

I'd take a guess the Glide has the same width as the caiman


----------



## Creek Runner

Reminds me of the 17' skiff Mitzlaff was working on that I never herd anymore about. 

It's a little different but very simliar looking at the same time.


----------



## Chevystroked383

Looks nice I was told it was 17 ft long and 54 inches wide rated for 20 to 40 hp


----------



## Guest

> Looks nice I was told it was 17 ft long and 54 inches wide rated for 20 to 40 hp


It's looking like the "Skiff" a lot of us want!

Price?
Just a bit smaller then a Caimen
No liner? Or Option?
Spray Rails
Dead Quite
@ or around 250lbs
15" or 20" shaft Motor?


No tunnel  :


I'll take Hull #2


----------



## el9surf

Talked to Kevin today about it. 17ft 53 in beam if i remember correctly. Similar to a caimen with built in spray rails. Rated up to 40.
They are still working on layout of deck and possible finished hatch options. Sounds like a tunnel will be an option but no tunnel standard. Also sounded like no liner was what they intended. Also undecided on infused or hand laid hull. He has some prototypes made for testing but lots still up in the air. He estimated production to start in the next month or two.


----------



## brew1891

53" beam is pretty narrow...that's glades skiff territory...if based off the Caimen perhaps its' 63" beam since that "width" is listed as 61.5" online...but the pics on facebook do look really narrow. Will be interesting to see what they came up with. If they made it wider might a great competitor to the 16 Waterman and Whipray which are out of this world on pricing but much loved.


----------



## Lt25

Wish someone would make  a 16' skiff with the deck of a caimen/mitzi/super skiff, and the bottom hull design of the caiman, no sponsons and ECC fit and finish.  Now thats something I think would sell!

And don't say they do its a copperhead.  I love them to, (I had one on order but couldn't make the wait) but they aren't what I am referring to.


----------



## BayStYat

> Wish someone would make  a 16' skiff with the deck of a caimen/mitzi/super skiff, and the bottom hull design of the caiman, no sponsons and ECC fit and finish.  Now thats something I think would sell!
> 
> And don't say they do its a copperhead.  I love them to, (I had one on order but couldn't make the wait) but they aren't what I am referring to.



SKULL ISLAND is exactly What you just described
Their fit and finish is top of the line


----------



## Lt25

> Wish someone would make  a 16' skiff with the deck of a caimen/mitzi/super skiff, and the bottom hull design of the caiman, no sponsons and ECC fit and finish.  Now thats something I think would sell!
> 
> And don't say they do its a copperhead.  I love them to, (I had one on order but couldn't make the wait) but they aren't what I am referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKULL ISLAND is exactly What you just described
> Their fit and finish is top of the line
> 
> I looked at them too and I love their stuff, but they are just to unstable.  Perfect for your avid angler, but for your kids/spouse (not an angler) its too tippy for them.....  To me the caimen has the perfect balance between stability and hard core fishing machine.
Click to expand...


----------



## swaddict

it's 4" narrower than the caimen


----------



## paint it black

and more stable than the caimen according to Kevin. Due to the hard chine going further forward on the Glide than on the Caimen, it makes for more stability. If the true numbers are anywhere near what's going around, it's going to be a very impressive skiff in it's class and price range.


----------



## swaddict

> and more stable than the caimen according to Kevin. Due to the hard chine going further forward on the Glide than on the Caimen, it makes for more stability. If the true numbers are anywhere near what's going around, it's going to be a very impressive skiff in it's class and price range.


they're adding something else that will make it even more stable


----------



## mxbeebop

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/05/09/finally-a-new-east-cape-glide-photo/

new pics


----------



## jones4tone

Wow, I love this skiff!


----------



## AfterHours2

Got a chance to stop by and check out the Glide first hand at the shop. It's basically a mini version of the vantage. It was just the prototype but I was very impressed. Production is still several months away but it would be a nice transition for someone wanting to upgrade from a Gladesmen. It's wider, has huge spray rails and is going to be a lot more stable. Plus, it will not have the big $ tag of the Lostmen or Caimen which is great for myself


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Rated for 40hp.. sick looking skiff.. i want one with an etec 60  [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Terry

Going to pay very close attention to this one. Sounds like just what I'm looking for. The IPB was nice but it didn't ride extremely well and would wet you if you weren't careful. This little skiff looks like it'll handle a nice chop with that V entry and big spray rail. May have to make a trip to the shop soon!!


----------



## 8loco

Any new release dates?


----------



## fishtrapper

I think they are almost done with the R&D stuff they were working on with the boat. I am guessing you will see the finished product within the next month to two.


----------



## mxbeebop

New Video

http://vimeo.com/64580497#


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Looks good, but looks more tippy than a lot of boats from what I can see on the video.


----------



## Shadowcast

It's a sweet ride and looks great in the water on that video!


----------



## TidewateR

must. have. one. of. these.


----------



## Guest

I wet tested the Glide with Kevin about three weeks ago. Since it was the Prototype It was tippy, but was told the final Hull will be 20-25% more stable due to the unique Hull bottom.  The Skiff is very light, easy to control and effortless to Pole drafting less then 6". We ran low 30's with the two of us, G-Men Tabs and a 30hp Etec, TnT(189lbs) and stock prop. Even though it has a heavy motor it floated level with no squat. The Skiff @ WOT rode super smooth once trimmed out.


----------



## AfterHours2

If my plan falls together the way it should I'm goin to sell my Gman hull and trailer and put my motor on a new Glide. It's no ETec but a 25 should be perfect especially since I'm solo majority of the time. Plus, I already have the smaller tabs and jack plate..


----------



## Barbs_deep

I'd rather have me a Bossman Karma.


----------



## AfterHours2

> I'd rather have me a Bossman Karma.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Shallow Hal

> I'd rather have me a Bossman Karma.


Really!


----------



## Barbs_deep

yes, it poles in 3-4" of water... not joking. It is extremely stable, more so than my beavertail. It takes a chop well for that small of a skiff. Also, it poles absolutely effortlessly. I have put a lot of time on the karma and put it through the absolute ringer.

The best part about it... you can get one new for about 16k


----------



## blondmonkey777

> yes, it poles in 3-4" of water... not joking.  It is extremely stable, more so than my beavertail.  It takes a chop well for that small of a skiff. Also, it poles absolutely effortlessly. I have put a lot of time on the karma and put it through the absolute ringer.
> 
> The best part about it... you can get one new for about 16k


Herd the same thing from one of my buddies that wet tested the karma he said it rides very good for the size and gets very skinny but he said its very tippy but hell he's 265 he has no business on a micro. If your that big you need something with at least a 70 inch beam like his Jon boat that he's used to


----------



## Guest

> yes, it poles in 3-4" of water... not joking.  It is extremely stable, more so than my beavertail.  It takes a chop well for that small of a skiff. Also, it poles absolutely effortlessly. I have put a lot of time on the karma and put it through the absolute ringer.
> 
> The best part about it... you can get one new for about 16k


Buy it for 16K and two years later sell it for 8K!  



I have been on a Karma Skiff and at one time was pretty interested 

but after seeing it's thin decks, gunnels, hatches etc........

a build lay-up that I couldn't see........

the Mystery of how Richard got a Terrapin Skiff Mold......

will Bossman even be building Skiffs next year...........


the Karma Skiff and the Chittum Skiff.........Both Skiffs for Life!


----------



## Creek Runner

> yes, it poles in 3-4" of water... not joking.  It is extremely stable, more so than my beavertail.  It takes a chop well for that small of a skiff. Also, it poles absolutely effortlessly. I have put a lot of time on the karma and put it through the absolute ringer.
> 
> The best part about it... you can get one new for about 16k
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it for 16K and two years later sell it for 8K!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on a Karma Skiff and at one time was pretty interested
> 
> but after seeing it's thin decks, gunnels, hatches etc........
> 
> a build lay-up that I couldn't see........
> 
> the Mystery of how Richard got a Terrapin Skiff Mold......
> 
> will Bossman even be building Skiffs next year...........
> 
> 
> the Karma Skiff and the Chittum Skiff.........Both Skiffs for Life!
Click to expand...

I don't get that comment?

How did chittum skiffs get brought into this thread?


----------



## AfterHours2

Don't get me wrong, I've checked out the Karma also and was pretty impressed with its pricing. But, until they have a better proven track record, I'm going to stick with a proven company that works. Not saying anything bad against Bossman but I guess I'm just a little biased since I've dealt with ECC. Plus, there shop is only 5 minutes from my house


----------



## pudding08

Or not be able to sell it at all...

I don't know how you can compare those two skiffs?  I shouldn't even be saying this trying to sell mine but the quality of the Karma is no where near chittum, EC, HB, SI.  

I have to say the Karma is extremely stable, I can walk around the gunnels all day long and it does get skinny and draft 3-4".  Is it dry?  yeah when it's calm, but any sort of chop you will get wet.  That's all I will say publicly. 

The Glide is going to be mid to high teens depending on how you want it rigged.  IMHO the Glide is a lot of skiff for the money.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Or not be able to sell it at all...
> 
> I don't know how you can compare those to skiffs?  I shouldn't even be saying this trying to sell mine but the quality of the Karma is no where near chittum, EC, HB, SI.
> 
> I have to say the Karma is extremely stable, I can walk around the gunnels all day long and it does get skinny and draft 3-4".  Is it dry?  yeah when it's calm, but any sort of chop you will get wet.  That's all I will say publicly.
> 
> The Glide is going to be mid to high teens depending on how you want it rigged.  IMHO the Glide is a lot of skiff for the money.


Appreciate the honesty in your post Yak


----------



## cturner149

> New Video
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64580497#


Thats a good looking skiff! Can't wait to see some pics of one rigged out.


----------



## relgin623

I had heard that the karma situation was addressed.The 2013's weigh 450 lbs. rather than 350 lbs. Anybody know about this? The Glide looks like a sweet ride.


----------



## East_Cape

GLIDE is finally finished and will have pics/video/pricing etc on our website in the next few days to early next week. Wanted to personally update this thread as it's been in the making for quite some time and I'm happy with the outcome. We do have some basic pics of the GLIDE on our FB page and there's another choice in the smaller skiff now.
Tight lines to all!
Kevin


----------



## lucasmccurdy

Congrats Kevin. Boat looked great at the shop.


----------



## rkmurphy

Looks great from the video. Good work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MaGuyver

Is East Cape phone out? I called the 407-658-7933 number on the web and it says its disconnected. Is there an other number?


----------



## mxbeebop

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Looks Great


----------



## East_Cape

> Is East Cape phone out? I called the 407-658-7933 number on the web and it says its disconnected. Is there an other number?


Phone was down for a few hours as we had to call to find out what was wrong...turns out they say service but who knows? LOL
Anyways shop line is open or you can call my cell at 321.217.1086
I'll post some new pics of the GLIDE once I figure out how to post them? 
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## MaGuyver

Thanks Kevin


----------



## East_Cape

Finally we feel like were finishing up the GLIDE and the pricing. Complete packages in boat/motor/trailer starting at 
$16,530 and side console $18,030
We will have full listing on our website soon and in true form have all the choices with pics on our website. I'm happy to be a choice in this always growing segment and after being in business for almost 10 yrs we've seen alot in market when it comes to design/build/offerings/ and lastly pricing...
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Looks great and looks very functional !


----------



## shiprock8

Must be busy at ECC. They don't answer their phone or return messages. Kevin's cell phone message box is full. :-?


----------



## AfterHours2

> Must be busy at ECC.  They don't answer their phone or return messages.  Kevin's cell phone message box is full. :-?


If theres something that I can try and get an answer for you then let me know. I can stop by the shop during my hectic work schedule


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks, but I am getting ready to buy a skiff and wanted to drive over and check out the Glide today before I make a commitment. I live 2.5 hours away from ECC and without talking to someone first, will not make the trip.


----------



## East_Cape

im here! 
everytime i clear my VM out on cell it fills up. My brother is in the hospital and our mother is calling me every minute giving me play by play...
Also know on shop line we never answer as we call everybody back at end of day or next. We are here and always working as we are a shop 7days a week from 7-3:30 m-f
Just got back from doing a demo with the guys from Power-Pole as well.
321.217.1086


----------



## shiprock8

Sorry to hear about your brother. I hope everything works out for him.


----------



## shiprock8

Still no contact with ECC after two days of leaving messages. Kevin says that they are in the shop but I still get no call back.


----------



## fishtrapper

> Still no contact with ECC after two days of leaving messages.  Kevin says that they are in the shop but I still get no call back.



That's funny I went by the shop this afternoon after Kevin posted his cell phone number on this Forum to tell him about you not being able to get ahold of him. When I was talking to him we went into the office and he checked the answering machine (which had 2 messages on it). I am guessing neither of the messages were from you since he called both the people back when I was standing there. Maybe you are calling the wrong phone number because it seemed that no one else was having a problem getting ahold of them.

I am starting to think it is not a phone call problem but more of you just wanting to try to bash East Cape for some unknown reason.

How about you stick to the thread because I know I don't want to hear about your phone call issues anymore, and I am sure there are other people that do not want to hear about them either.

Done with my venting.....please carry on (with something that actually has to do with the Glide)


----------



## shiprock8

> Still no contact with ECC after two days of leaving messages.  Kevin says that they are in the shop but I still get no call back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny I went by the shop this afternoon after Kevin posted his cell phone number on this Forum to tell him about you not being able to get ahold of him.  When I was talking to him we went into the office and he checked the answering machine (which had 2 messages on it).  I am guessing neither of the messages were from you since he called both the people back when I was standing there.  Maybe you are calling the wrong phone number because it seemed that no one else was having a problem getting ahold of them.
> 
> I am starting to think it is not a phone call problem but more of you just wanting to try to bash East Cape for some unknown reason.
> 
> How about you stick to the thread because I know I don't want to hear about your phone call issues anymore, and I am sure there are other people that do not want to hear about them either.
> 
> Done with my venting.....please carry on (with something that actually has to do with the Glide)
Click to expand...


Ok, when I call the number on the website and it answers at ECC and I leave a message that I am interested in checking out the Glide, you say I am calling the wrong number.  Even Kevin admitted that his VM was full.

I am just a guy trying to check out a skiff that I might want to buy.  There is no hidden message here other than the crazy ones rolling around in your head.

You don't want to hear about my phone call issues any more..., who the f... are you. 

I think your tantrum speaks for itself.

The only reasonable thing you said here is lets get back to the subject of a very cool new skiff, the Glide.


----------



## BayStYat

> Still no contact with ECC after two days of leaving messages.  Kevin says that they are in the shop but I still get no call back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny I went by the shop this afternoon after Kevin posted his cell phone number on this Forum to tell him about you not being able to get ahold of him.  When I was talking to him we went into the office and he checked the answering machine (which had 2 messages on it).  I am guessing neither of the messages were from you since he called both the people back when I was standing there.  Maybe you are calling the wrong phone number because it seemed that no one else was having a problem getting ahold of them.
> 
> I am starting to think it is not a phone call problem but more of you just wanting to try to bash East Cape for some unknown reason.
> 
> How about you stick to the thread because I know I don't want to hear about your phone call issues anymore, and I am sure there are other people that do not want to hear about them either.
> 
> Done with my venting.....please carry on (with something that actually has to do with the Glide)
Click to expand...

Ecc fan boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coconutgroves

> Still no contact with ECC after two days of leaving messages.  Kevin says that they are in the shop but I still get no call back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny I went by the shop this afternoon after Kevin posted his cell phone number on this Forum to tell him about you not being able to get ahold of him.  When I was talking to him we went into the office and he checked the answering machine (which had 2 messages on it).  I am guessing neither of the messages were from you since he called both the people back when I was standing there.  Maybe you are calling the wrong phone number because it seemed that no one else was having a problem getting ahold of them.
> 
> I am starting to think it is not a phone call problem but more of you just wanting to try to bash East Cape for some unknown reason.
> 
> How about you stick to the thread because I know I don't want to hear about your phone call issues anymore, and I am sure there are other people that do not want to hear about them either.
> 
> Done with my venting.....please carry on (with something that actually has to do with the Glide)
Click to expand...

That's unwarranted man. I've read the thread and hellsbay isn't making accusations and slandering ECC at all. ECC even chimed in and said so. You weren't at the shop all day answering the phone, so you don't know.

And I personally like to know if dealers are hard to get a hold of and take care of problems. Look at that IPB Nose Dive thread - that should tell you something. When buying a boat, the moment you call the shop to discuss the boat, the decision making starts.

I realize you are an ECC homer based on profile, but come on man, it doesn't help ECC sell a boat with you making accusations at potential customers. hellsbay has actually PM'd me since we are looking at similar boats. I recently was in a Fury and gave him my feedback, and feedback from the owner of it.


----------



## AfterHours2

Pretty sure he was giving hellsbay a hard time because the owner came online at noon today and expressed his personal issues with everyone. Then, just a few hours later he continued to complain about nobody getting back with him. The shop is always open during normal business hours and I highly doubt that you will not be given the attention and wet test that every other customer deserves. Best advice, just visit the shop or PM East Cape and see if you can come up with the answers you have. Communication barriers can be a bitch sometimes. Good luck...


----------



## Flyline

> Pretty sure he was giving hellsbay a hard time because the owner came online at noon today and expressed his personal issues with everyone. Then, just a few hours later he continued to complain about nobody getting back with him. The shop is always open during normal business hours and I highly doubt that you will not be given the attention and wet test that every other customer deserves. Best advice, just visit the shop or PM East Cape and see if you can come up with the answers you have. Communication barriers can be a bitch sometimes. Good luck...


Well said.....


----------



## shiprock8

Are you ladies finished...,


----------



## AfterHours2

> Are you ladies finished...,


Just trying to help man so no need for that bs. If you are truly interested in the skiff then you will find a way to wet test. I guess you were complaining like a girl so much that we felt the need to babysit you...


----------



## shiprock8

Sounds like you two are the ones needing baby sitting. 

I have been in contact with Kevin and everything is good. Hopefully you will not spoil a sale for him.


----------



## rkmurphy

C'mon children...

Glide is sweet. Always loved the design of the Caimen/Vantage. Another solid edition to the lineup.


----------



## peterpalmieri

Going to try and copy some pics from the thread that got moved to the commercial zone.....


----------



## Net 30

> I have been in contact with Kevin and everything is good.


PHEW!!! Now I can sleep tonight............ [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Barbs_deep

Maybe it's me, But ECC people seem to be very fragile. Handle with care.


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD

I find it interesting that threads about East Cape oftentimes end up with someone bashing the company for not answering the phone, not honoring warranty work, etc and then someone else comes back bashing that person for blasphemizing ECC.

Just an observation.


----------



## coconutgroves

Or "homers" (from any maker) that go into other threads and tear down other boat makers.  IMO, there is a bit of "follow the leader" happening there.

Can't we all just get along?  

Let's get this back to the skiff.  Any more info on it?  How's the next model coming with the modified hull and jack plate?  That's the one I am waiting to see.


----------



## AfterHours2

I originally started this thread months ago in an effort to get a timeline on the production of a useful skiff. I really dont care if you guys think Im a "ECC Homer" because I own a 7 year old used ECC that was not even bought from them first hand. I don't know the owners personally, have never had discussions with them and all questions have been answered by a short visit to the shop by staff personel. I dont push brands onto anyone making claims of brand x. Im here just like everyone else in search of questions and giving logical answers when Im competant in the task. Lets roll on with the petty shit and if you have nothing pertinant to say about the topic then either start your own thread or bite your tongue. Thats all....


----------



## coconutgroves

I've correct my statement, that was a bit unfair to say it was ECC owners only doing this.

Back on the topic or this will never go away....

Jack plate and tunnel... when is it coming?


----------



## ocx

What is giving you the impression there is going to be a tunnel or jack plate on a Glide? You might want to call the factory and get the answer directly from the source.


----------



## peterpalmieri

This boat is less then a foot shorter then the Caimen and a few inches narrower. Maybe an inch or so less in draft? Or is it more then that?

I think what I am ultimately looking for is more in line with the Caimen specs but the over hangs to push some stuff under the decks and also having top loaded dry storage is really a great feature. I'm digging that a lot...


----------



## AfterHours2

I haven't heard anything about them incorporating the tunnel on this rig but like every other builder, it may come with demand. I would like to see some performance reviews of an atlas or equal mounted on the standard transom however. It should make for a skinny running rig especially if propped right. Not as skinny as a tunnel but would be skinny enough for the waters I use..


----------



## blueeye

I haven't seen the Glide or the Micro but my gut tells me this new Kevlar Glide with the modified poling platform, jack plate, and 20hp Suzuki will be the ticket.

By the way I never get an answer when I call East Cape either but have got a call from Kevin the next day and I find the best way to get a quick question answered is to text him.  

FYI. Have had the same experience with other boat companies. Some have a receptionist but a lot of times the salesman is either delivering a boat, on a wet test, or at a boat show.


----------



## coconutgroves

> What is giving you the impression there is going to be a tunnel or jack plate on a Glide? You might want to call the factory and get the answer directly from the source.


Now that is the funniest post in this thread. Read the entire thread for a good laugh. You'll find the tunnel info on page 3.


----------



## ocx

I beg to differ. Your endless posts about boats you will never buy are the funniest. To top it off, you never seem to get off your hands to call the people who could actually answer your questions.


----------



## coconutgroves

> I beg to differ. Your endless posts about boats you will never buy are the funniest. To top it off, you never seem to get off your hands to call the people who could actually answer your questions.


Another great response that further drags this thread down.

towee - I have talked to Kevin at ECC and actually went out of my way to get a guided trip in a Fury.  You shouldn't assume anything.  I've had two unanswered emails by them where Kevin asked me to email him.

I am also in Texas, so I don't have the luxury to "drive over to the shop" - this forum is a great place for me to talk with people who have seen the boats.

What is not a great place for is dealing with jerks like you.  I am about to drop 30k on a boat, so please excuse all of my questions.

Take the time to read the posts - someone said the modified hull was an option after talking with Kevin.  Why would I call him to find out something that was already stated?


----------



## Creek Runner

> I beg to differ. Your endless posts about boats you will never buy are the funniest. To top it off, you never seem to get off your hands to call the people who could actually answer your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Another great response that further drags this thread down.
> 
> towee - I have talked to Kevin at ECC and actually went out of my way to get a guided trip in a Fury.  You shouldn't assume anything.  I've had two unanswered emails by them where Kevin asked me to email him.
> 
> I am also in Texas, so I don't have the luxury to "drive over to the shop" - this forum is a great place for me to talk with people who have seen the boats.
> 
> What is not a great place for is dealing with jerks like you.  I am about to drop 30k on a boat, so please excuse all of my questions.
> 
> Take the time to read the posts - someone said the modified hull was an option after talking with Kevin.  Why would I call him to find out something that was already stated?
Click to expand...

Coconut don't let a couple bad apples ruin your buying experience of your skiff! Ask as many questions as you need to make an informed buying decision! 

After all the happiest days of a boat owner are when you buy it and sell it, lol!


----------



## blueeye

And in most cases happier the day you sell it and get to research buying another.


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Maybe it's me, But ECC people seem to be very fragile.  Handle with care.


Something tells me you'd love to trade your boat for a vantage come Friday.


----------



## cutrunner

I just read this whole thread. It must be winter...
Cmon guys, it was 2 weeks of wind. It will pass


----------



## shiprock8

> I just read this whole thread. It must be winter...
> Cmon guys, it was 2 weeks of wind. It will pass


Nice to see a moderator with a sense of humor and I agree completely.


----------



## captain._nate

i got the opportunity to test the glide out yesterday. i was on a tiller version with a 20hp 4 stroke suzuki. to say i was impressed is an understatement. it topped out at 27 with me and another guy but what shocked me was how quickly it jumped up out of the hole. it also did so with almost no bow rise with NO tabs and both of us sitting at the rear of the cockpit on the deck. it was nimble and responsive and floats super shallow with a load.


----------



## shiprock8

ECC has a bunch of pics of the tiller Glide on their Facebook site. It looks very cool in tan.


----------



## captain._nate

thats the one i tested out. its not a color combo that i would have chosen without seeing it in person but i must say that it certainly is badass.


----------



## airbornemike

Hmm, I'm excited to see the new Suzuki pushing it so nicely, I'm leaning towards getting this motor.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Maybe it's me, But ECC people seem to be very fragile.  Handle with care.
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you'd love to trade your boat for a vantage come Friday.
Click to expand...

Nope, no use for a bay boat. Thanks though.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Maybe it's me, But ECC people seem to be very fragile.  Handle with care.
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you'd love to trade your boat for a vantage come Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no use for a bay boat. Thanks though.
Click to expand...

Oh no !!! I hope I don't get told on again !! :


----------



## captain._nate

<--------------- not fragile

just sayin.


----------



## BKG4211

> Maybe it's me, But ECC people seem to be very fragile.  Handle with care.
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you'd love to trade your boat for a vantage come Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no use for a bay boat. Thanks though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no !!! I hope I don't get told on again !!  :
Click to expand...

Apparently fragile enough to have peoples posts removed. I had a post on this thread, but strangely enough it has disappeared :-?.

It wasn't even critical, all I said was that I couldn't find information about the glide online. While this has changed since my post, it was 100% truth when I wrote it.

Talk about thin skinned. Makes me glad I didn't buy an East Cape.


----------



## noeettica

With all this Bickering / Bashing and heavy handed biased "Moderation" and reading all 8 pages of comments I came away with the* Karma 19* as a good boat to look at and they are also a Gheenoe dealer so they must be OK ;-)


----------



## BKG4211

> With all this Bickering / Bashing and heavy handed biased "Moderation" and reading all 8 pages of comments I came away with the* Karma 19* as a good boat to look at and they are also a Gheenoe dealer so they must be OK ;-)


I'm not familiar with Bossman, but that is an interesting looking skiff. Looks nice. The name is also fitting given that the dysfunction on this thread was part of your thought process in focusing on the Karma.

I like the name "bias moderation". There is a post from forum founders talking about how "we are going disagree... And move on" and how people shouldn't take things personally. I really hope that there is not a moderator or admin who would violate the intent and spirit of what this forum is about in order to bias a thread in favor of East Cape. But when posts start disappearing, what else are you left to think?


----------



## BKG4211

I'm curious... has anyone taken delivery of a Glide? Any Glide owners out there so we can get this thread on track?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Just ask them where the Fuel Tank is.... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] You are sure to get a Response.....Though Be It _THIN SKINNED_...LOL...LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BKG4211

> Just ask them where the Fuel Tank is.... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] You are sure to get a Response.....Though Be It _THIN SKINNED_...LOL...LOL ;D ;D ;D


Imagine you popping up again on an East Cape thread. I never would have expected that. As an aside, ask Kevin where the fuel tank is on the Glide. Perhaps you should pontificate a bit about fuel cell placement on this thread.

Still waiting to see if any of the ECC fanboys want to actually talk about the Glide without acting like they just got out of high school... Oh wait perhaps they have, ECCs demographic is notoriously young.

Now that will get a response


----------



## East_Cape

> Just ask them where the Fuel Tank is.... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] You are sure to get a Response.....Though Be It _THIN SKINNED_...LOL...LOL ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine you popping up again on an East Cape thread.  I never would have expected that.  As an aside, ask Kevin where the fuel tank is on the Glide.  Perhaps you should pontificate a bit about fuel cell placement on this thread.
> 
> Still waiting to see if any of the ECC fanboys want to actually talk about the Glide without acting like they just got out of high school... Oh wait perhaps they have, ECCs demographic is notoriously young.
> 
> Now that will get a response
Click to expand...


Our customers are fishing and we're building…
Congrats on your new boat and I hope it does all you wish/want it too. Now what would you like to know since it seems your concerned? 
Kevin


----------



## Recidivists

He still doesn't even know what to do with a push pole. I got an idea.


----------



## BKG4211

> Just ask them where the Fuel Tank is.... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] You are sure to get a Response.....Though Be It _THIN SKINNED_...LOL...LOL ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine you popping up again on an East Cape thread.  I never would have expected that.  As an aside, ask Kevin where the fuel tank is on the Glide.  Perhaps you should pontificate a bit about fuel cell placement on this thread.
> 
> Still waiting to see if any of the ECC fanboys want to actually talk about the Glide without acting like they just got out of high school... Oh wait perhaps they have, ECCs demographic is notoriously young.
> 
> Now that will get a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our customers are fishing and we're building…
> Congrats on your new boat and I hope it does all you wish/want it too. Now what would you like to know since it seems your concerned?
> Kevin
Click to expand...

I'm interested overall. The glide was a boat that I was interested in. As I said previously, in September/October there was no substantive info out there. I'd like to hear about the skiff, see how people are rigging them out. What kind of ideas people are coming up with. With custom builds, it seems they are always ripe for someone to come up with something new... like you did with the under gunnel switch on the tiller Glide. That was a killer idea. I've never liked the switches on tillers that are down by your legs.

I'm an engineer by trade and tinkerer I like to see ideas.

I've got to say that I didn't take the next step with the Glide when I saw the crappy tone that the ECC fans were taking on the forum, decided that I already have one family with crazy uncles and didn't need to volunteer to join another.

Be that as it may, the Glide is in the same class as my boat. Seeing what others are doing, how they are solving problems, and how other boats perform interests me and adds value to my boating experience, which is what this forum is about. Folks need to save the koolaid for their manufacturers forums.

The post immediately following yours is the type of immature crap that seems to permeate threads when ECC guys show up.

Kevin, thanks for the mature and reasonable response. Your owners could learn from you.


----------



## AfterHours2

Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting shit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...


See previous response.

The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat. I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it. Sharing what they are doing.

Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer. If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.

So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs? I think not. Or did you really do a search? I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.

Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Imagine you popping up again on an East Cape thread.


 Shalla Wata "Pops" up unexpectedly ;D


> I never would have expected that.


 It seems you are Implying I have some affiliation with ECC...As far as I know I have never met a ECC owner or employee...I Build What I Ride   And I Ain't No Engine-Ear...


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...


I'm looking for a response, a conversation with someone who owns, is building or planning to build a Glide. Not looking for the congestion from people who don't own a Glide and aren't planning to get one.


----------



## Recidivists

You're throwin' pearls AH, throwin' pearls...


----------



## BKG4211

> Imagine you popping up again on an East Cape thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Shalla Wata "Pops" up unexpectedly ;D
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have expected that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you are Implying I have some affiliation with ECC...As far as I know I have never met a ECC owner or employee...I Build What I Ride   And I Ain't No Engine-Ear...
Click to expand...

Like is said started chit.  Read before you type.

Where is the implication that you are ECC affiliated?  I'm trying to get someone with something other than opinions to chime in.  I think it's pretty clear that I know you aren't an owner as you say nothing about the skiffs you comment on, plus we covered this when you trolled the Micro thread.  I think you like to troll the forums and trolling adds no value to the conversation.


----------



## East_Cape

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
Click to expand...


Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
tight lines!


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct. The next step would have been to contact ECC. The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted. But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive. My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out. Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.


----------



## East_Cape

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  The next step would have been to contact ECC.  The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted.  But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive.  My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out.  Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.
Click to expand...

AWESOME! So we can all look forward to you NOT posting on this thread and back on yours? If so thank you in advance. If not, then I promise not to bite my tounge as I have been short and sweet with you as you do seem to want to get into a Chevy VS Ford kinda debate...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

One Last Pearl ;D.... YES You Are Welcome Capt Nasty-Engine-Ear... I knew the fuel tank question would demand a response...and it well did ...From now on spare all the skiff lovers your "Chit"-er- Chatter by asking the Soul Stirring Question : "Were is the fuel tank?" That will spare us The Pontification  of your Brilliant Banter   
As for Trolling.... If that means Reading peoples posts...I'm A Troller 
As for ECC... I'm Gonna contact them ,Thanks to you ,  and maybe they will build my next ride .
Now I'm Outa' Pearls...


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  The next step would have been to contact ECC.  The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted.  But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive.  My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out.  Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME! So we can all look forward to you NOT posting on this thread and back on yours? If so thank you in advance. If not, then I promise not to bite my tounge as I have been short and sweet with you as you do seem to want to get into  a Chevy VS Ford kinda debate...
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely not Kevin. I intend to continue to participate in any thread that I want to on this forum. All I looking to do is learn from other OWNERS on this forum.

Speak your mind Kevin. It is all of our privilege to do so. You act as if I have said something negative or disparaging about you, your company or the Glide. That simply is not the case and you know it. I want to see what people are doing with ECC, HB, Maverick, etc. not just the glide. If you can't handle that you've got a problem dude. This is not your forum and you don't control it as much as you might wish otherwise.

So now I'll speak frankly since you want to go all Summer's Eve. If you are so busy building, how do you have the time to come onto this forum to spend your time on a nobody like me?


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  The next step would have been to contact ECC.  The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted.  But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive.  My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out.  Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME! So we can all look forward to you NOT posting on this thread and back on yours? If so thank you in advance. If not, then I promise not to bite my tounge as I have been short and sweet with you as you do seem to want to get into  a Chevy VS Ford kinda debate...
Click to expand...

To be clear, I think the Glide is a fine skiff that will serve it's owners well. It's this peripheral noise that is unfortunate. Thanks you have really confirmed that I made the right decision.


----------



## East_Cape

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  The next step would have been to contact ECC.  The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted.  But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive.  My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out.  Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME! So we can all look forward to you NOT posting on this thread and back on yours? If so thank you in advance. If not, then I promise not to bite my tounge as I have been short and sweet with you as you do seem to want to get into  a Chevy VS Ford kinda debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh absolutely not Kevin.  I intend to continue to participate in any thread that I want to on this forum.  All I looking to do is learn from other OWNERS on this forum.
> 
> Speak your mind Kevin.  It is all of our privilege to do so.  You act as if I have said something negative or disparaging about you, your company or the Glide.  That simply is not the case and you know it.  I want to see what people are doing with ECC, HB, Maverick, etc. not just the glide.  If you can't handle that you've got a problem dude.  This is not your forum and you don't control it as much as you might wish otherwise.
> 
> So now I'll speak frankly since you want to go all Summer's Eve.  If you are so busy building, how do you have the time to come onto this forum to spend your time on a nobody like me?
Click to expand...

Glad we both agree your a nobody! LOL
It's actually Sunday night and I'm on the couch watching football and surfing on the net. I don't post on here very much and actually this isn't my forum nor does it swing our way in favor of that either. I do however know when somebody is stirring the pot sir and it's clear your wanting to get something going with a East Cape owner. Since your wanting to know so much about the GLIDE, I think it's only fair I can answer for you as our owners have them and fishing them and I'm a owner and also designer of the boat…
P.S. Don't you have a boat you should be enjoying or are you finally seeing it needs to go back for proper rigging and assembly? Cause the pics you posted and threads you started are actually gonna hurt your resale and hurting the subcontractor and assembler of your boat!


----------



## AfterHours2

Take your Xanax and go to bed Capt. You have a long day of thread bashing to do tomorrow [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]


----------



## BKG4211

> Why do you even comment on this thread Capt. If you already have the most "Capable" boat in its class? If you really enjoy that Micro so much then maybe you should show it by keeping your peter beaters off the keyboard so much with all your useless bullshit. You've been trolling for a response, well that's mine. To put blame on not considering another manufacturer based on forum chatter is utter stupidity and makes me also question your intelligence. Not to mention, a quick post search shows 99.9% of your posts are in regard to details of a new skiff that very few customers would go to the extremes of posting. The other .1% is starting chit on competitor threads. Hmm.. Sounds suspicious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> See previous response.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this thread is the absence of anything substantive about this boat.  I would think owners and buyers would be here discussing it.  Sharing what they are doing.
> 
> Having one manufacturers boat doesn't prevent one from being interested in or participating in threads about a boat from another manufacturer.  If you want nothing but ECC guys, go hang out in the ECC forums.
> 
> So all of my posts over on the fluff chuckers group was about BT and skiffs?  I think not.  Or did you really do a search?  I challenge you to quote me once where I _started_ chit.
> 
> Seems the chit seems to come from the same small group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Capt. Those interested in the boat DO what most will do when interested in a boat, they call/visit the builder or post on a companies forum if they have one. In our case we do have a forum but WE choose to keep it low key for a reason. So I'm sorry for you if you felt the need for future people interested in our model to come here instead of seeing it first hand. I also feel you lost out if you based your whole choice on a MICRO based off forum chatter but I also feel thats not the choice since you stated early on you were working with them or at least to me gave me the feeling you will be now? No harm or foul on my end and life goes on…
> tight lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  The next step would have been to contact ECC.  The builders who I wanted to look at after I did web research were contacted.  But after seeing how ECC owners are conducting themselves, I was of the mind that the ECC community would not be very supportive.  My experiences on this thread seem to be bearing that out.  Having come to to that conclusion, I would not want to waste your time or mine discussing a boat that I knew I wasn't going to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME! So we can all look forward to you NOT posting on this thread and back on yours? If so thank you in advance. If not, then I promise not to bite my tounge as I have been short and sweet with you as you do seem to want to get into  a Chevy VS Ford kinda debate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh absolutely not Kevin.  I intend to continue to participate in any thread that I want to on this forum.  All I looking to do is learn from other OWNERS on this forum.
> 
> Speak your mind Kevin.  It is all of our privilege to do so.  You act as if I have said something negative or disparaging about you, your company or the Glide.  That simply is not the case and you know it.  I want to see what people are doing with ECC, HB, Maverick, etc. not just the glide.  If you can't handle that you've got a problem dude.  This is not your forum and you don't control it as much as you might wish otherwise.
> 
> So now I'll speak frankly since you want to go all Summer's Eve.  If you are so busy building, how do you have the time to come onto this forum to spend your time on a nobody like me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad we both agree your a nobody! LOL
> It's actually Sunday night and I'm on the couch watching football and surfing on the net. I don't post on here very much and actually this isn't my forum nor does it swing our way in favor of that either. I do however know when somebody is stirring the pot sir and it's clear your wanting to get something going with a East Cape owner. Since your wanting to know so much about the GLIDE, I think it's only fair I can answer for you as our owners have them and fishing them and I'm a owner and also designer of the boat…
> P.S. Don't you have a boat you should be enjoying or are you finally seeing it needs to go back for proper rigging and assembly? Cause the pics you posted and threads you started are actually gonna hurt your resale and hurting the subcontractor and assembler of your boat!
Click to expand...

I have a boat, but I'm enjoying my hunting camp tonight before I go to bag a deer in the morning. Not the best time to go boating what with the weather and all you know.

Perhaps your m.o. is to stir the pot by showing interest in things, but that is not my m.o.. There are actually people who are interested in things to learn and grow.n if you can answer question, then do. Enough of the feces tossing. How does it handle? Pole? Track? What kind of cool innovative build options are there? Jesus dude, you've built a solid brand and I'm watching thinking "what kind of cool stuff is Kevin going to come up with?". Then the first time I interact with you, you act like this? Have you ever heard that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I guess that's not your style. Your in competition with Beavertail, not their owners

As for my skiff rigging is done it was delivered as ordered.


----------



## East_Cape

You are working with the company so please come forward and admit that…
We help a lot of people no matter the brand. I'm done with you. I will leave you with this parting statement to think and ponder…
If you honestly think your boat is OK then we have nothing to fear as a builder who competes with the company you represent?
Good night sir.


----------



## Creek Runner

This thread needs to be shut down, guys stop feeding the troll. 

Cut shut this thing down!


----------



## BKG4211

> You are working with the company so please come forward and admit that…
> We help a lot of people no matter the brand. I'm done with you. I will leave you with this parting statement to think and ponder…
> If you honestly think your boat is OK then we have nothing to fear as a builder who competes with the company you represent?
> Good night sir.


Are you really this insecure? I assure you, my only affiliation with Beavertail is that I own a Micro.

I am an Information Technology executive with a Fortune 10 company and a lifelong fisherman who grew up in Long Boat Key.

You are starting to sound paranoid. Again no answers, just feces. If I were thinking this about someone, I sure wouldn't get on the forums and act the fool.


----------



## Recidivists

Moderators are all offline. Someone toss this douche bag when you get back.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sincerest apologies for asking the "Question" Kevin... Was not a bait for you to debate With a "BAG" that is gonna' bag a deer .
   Always touting your creds. is a sign of Inferiority Complex ...and Inadequacies in other area's of life and limb...
I hope the deer you are hunting Love Feces 'cause your "Camp" is full of it...
I hope that guy Brian who posted his Icloud Pics on the BT Microskiff thread doesn't hunt with you ...'cause he looked like he could be a decent guy...It would be a shame if your Snarky, belligerent, disrespectful attitude rubbed of on him ... maybe Brian can convince "Nasty" to "Take the High Road"


----------



## Dillusion




----------



## East_Cape

> Sincerest apologies for asking the "Question" Kevin... Was not a bait for you to debate With a "BAG" that is gonna' bag a deer .
> Always touting your creds. is a sign of Inferiority Complex ...and Inadequacies in other area's of life and limb...
> I hope the deer you are hunting Love Feces 'cause your "Camp" is full of it...
> I hope that guy Brian who posted his Icloud Pics on the BT Microskiff thread doesn't hunt with you ...'cause he looked like he could be a decent guy...It would be a shame if your Snarky, belligerent, disrespectful attitude rubbed of on him ... maybe Brian can convince "Nasty" to "Take the High Road"


I have no beef w/you dude and like your work as I've been following your build as well as others. I hardly post on here and I hope my posts above hopefully show that I'm not starting anything either? I love what i'm a part of and love the past,current, and future customers but when somebody has an agenda on our company "I" will answer…
tight lines to all 
kevin


----------



## MAV181

Unbelievable! Have fun at prom!


----------



## HialeahAngler

why is there always so much faggotry when something is posted about East Cape? 

let the guy build his boats and stop acting like lil bit***. holy crap.


----------



## cdaffin

Don't feed the trolls Kevin...

Let em go run the 4' chop in their micros so they stay off the internet.


----------



## AfterHours2

> why is there always so much faggotry when something is posted about East Cape?
> 
> let the guy build his boats and stop acting like lil bit***. holy crap.


As a Homosexual boat owner, I take great offense to this comment...


----------



## HialeahAngler

> why is there always so much faggotry when something is posted about East Cape?
> 
> let the guy build his boats and stop acting like lil bit***. holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> As a Homosexual boat owner, I take great offense to this comment...
Click to expand...


 lmfao!


----------



## cutrunner

This thread is now temporarily locked u til I can set aside the time to unbiasedly clean it up and let you guys simmer down
Thankyou for your cooperation


----------

